# OCZ Vertex2 Firmware update nicht möglich...



## McFly0815 (17. Januar 2011)

*OCZ Vertex2 Firmware update nicht möglich...*

Hi
Ich habe mir die OCZ Vertex 2 zugelegt und wollte jetzt ein Firmwareupdate durchführen. (Das wollte ich machen da ich die SSD als Systemlaufwerk installieren möchte und gelesen habe,  das ein Firmwareupdate ein löschen aller Informationen auf der SSD zur Folge hat.)

Also habe ich die SSD per USB an den Rechner gehängt und habe ihn formatiert. Danach wurde das Laufwerk erkannt. jetzt habe ich die UpdateSoftware von OCZ gestartet. Allerdings meldet das Update Programm (Vers. 2.4) das er keine SSD findet!

Das ganze versuche ich am Laptop, da ich meinen PC wo die SSD rein soll, bereits zerlegt habe.
Oder kann ich das Firmwareupdate machen ohne das das System anschließend wieder neu installiert werden muss?


----------



## milesdavis (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex2 Firmware update nicht möglich...*

Kanns sein, dass du die SSD intern an sata klemmen musst? also dass die software nur nach sata-laufwerken sucht?


----------



## Extreme-Gamer (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex2 Firmware update nicht möglich...*

Lustig lustig, ich hab mir die selbe geholt un hatte schon einige Probleme beim installieren. Was aber größtenteils an mir liegt(und ein bisschen an Windoof)

Hast du dir mal die Anleitung heruntergeladen und durchgelesen? 
Da steht drinnen, dass du das Tool als Admin ausführen musst, sonst findet er keine LW.
Außerdem wenn du die SSD ganz neu hast ist bereits die neuste FW drauf(1.27 bei mir) runterladen kannst du nur 1.24^^

Also kannst du dir das Update getrost sparen


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex2 Firmware update nicht möglich...*

firmware update geht nur über SATA...


----------



## McFly0815 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex2 Firmware update nicht möglich...*

AHA, danke...


----------



## roheed (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex2 Firmware update nicht möglich...*



> das ein Firmwareupdate ein löschen aller Informationen auf der SSD zur Folge hat.)



egal woher du das her hast, es stimmt nicht ^^
zumindest bei OCZ nicht der fall


----------



## dogy (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex2 Firmware update nicht möglich...*

Die aktuellste Firmware von der OCZ Website für die Vertex II (100 Gb) ist doch momentan 1.24, oder? Wie kann es denn sein, dass auf meiner Vertex II sie Version 1.27 installiert ist?

Hab bereits probiert, trotzdem die Version 1.24 per Update Tool zu laden. Allerdings kommt dann eine Fehhlermeldung, dass die .pkg Datei nicht passe (hätte eher ein 'Sie haben eine aktuellere Firmware' oder so erwartet  )


----------



## roheed (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex2 Firmware update nicht möglich...*

Die anpassungen hat wohl was mit den Flashzellen selber zu tun (letzter Stand/gerücht)

Mit anderen worten 1.24-1.27 bringt für den user keine nennenswerte vorteile mit sich!


----------



## dogy (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex2 Firmware update nicht möglich...*

hmm...na gut, gibts halt kein Firmware Update : /


----------



## Schmiddy (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex2 Firmware update nicht möglich...*

Ich hatte das selbe Prob. Gelöst hab ich das ganze glaub ich (ich kann mich nur noch schwach dran erinnern), indem ich mir nen Bootstick erstellt hab mit Dos drauf und dann die Datei dort gestartet hab.


----------



## Supeq (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex2 Firmware update nicht möglich...*

Aktuell ist aber afaik 1.41


----------



## gug (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex2 Firmware update nicht möglich...*

ich habe mit meiner vertex 2 momentan auch probleme... Gestern wollte ich das Firmwareupdate machen und es hat soweit auch alles eig. ganz gut geklappt aber dann hat zuerst das bios die platte nicht mehr erkannt, dann is windoof nich mehr gestartet. Ein Backup (das ich davor erstellt habe) konnte gestern auch nicht mehr aufgespielt werden. Heute wurde die SSD dann auf einmal wieder vom bios erkannt und ich habe das mit dem backup nochmal versucht. Bis jetzt klappt es ganz gut hoffentlich geht auch so weiter (Backup ist noch nicht ganz fertig).
Weis jemand woran das alles liegen könnte?


----------

